#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  نحوه دریافت (فایل ها)آپدیت روزانه نود4

## a.choram

سلام دوستان.
چطور می شه فایل های آپدیت نود4 رو به صورت روزانه دریافت کرد(آفلاین).#$v686

----------

*hamid236*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

